# Marsh Dog Stand: Homemade Alternative?



## cpgt0105

All,

I've been researching adjustable-height dog stand products that can stick straight into water/mud without the use of a tree.  The best I've found is made by Avery, but retails for ~$170.  That seems to be a bit outrageous for something that's esentially a juiced-up TV stand.  I'm trying to come up with a homemade idea or an idea that uses something cheap (small table?) that can be modified easily to what I need.  Any ideas out there?

Otherwise, have any of you ever found a cheaper product out there?

Thanks--


----------



## jerry russell

I had one made for me by a friend and he took a simple design and enhanced it into one of the most versatile stands possible. His name is Scotty Hardison but I am not sure he is a member on this forum. He is a member on the other duck forum. PM me if you can't find him.

His idea...It is a simple table concept (welded) with a wooden top that is coated in bed liner material that make it extremely tough. He added a neoprene mat for comfort in the cold.
To address the height issue he simply provides multiple sets of legs that can be changed out in seconds. The legs have removable feet for boat/mud or screw on spikes for field hunting.
The platform is sized for the dog blind that you have. In my case a GHG.

I did a test run on this thing in Florida (salt water) and it worked awesome. We were hunting horrible mud flats and as you can see from the attached picture in 12" of mud, Rocko stayed warm and dry but kept a low profile.

Scotty also makes great dog training platforms and tie outs. He is a solid guy and if you can dream it, he can build it at a fair price.


----------



## Tunacash

I made one out of piece


----------



## Tunacash

Sorry...

Of plywood and 2" PVC pipe for frame and legs...just tried it out this morning and it was a success! Ill send pics later


----------



## quackwacker

the thing is.............you can make one that works, but is it adjustable in the woods, is it lite enough to carry on your back with all your gear, and how much are you going to have in it when your done........time included?   

I have found its best to just let someone else do all the work and buy a product thats going to last you for years!

Good Luck and let us know what you come up with.  Some one on here had one they built this week.  See if you can find that thread.

Here it is.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=597508


----------



## quint

If you like the avery stand look at Rogers sporting goods.com . That is the cheapest i have seen $150.00   with free shipping.


----------



## quackwacker

Gatorb said:


> ive got the avery ruffstand. some say they dont like it but its been great for us. plenty stable where some say it aint. i got a deal on mine on another forum swap and sell. just look around and you can find a good deal on a used one. the adjustability and size is great IMO. and ifn i dont have a place to sit while hunting its plenty big enough and sturdy enough for me to sit on it too right next to my dog.



yeah but your dog only weights 14 lbs!


----------



## builditbreakit

quackwacker said:


> yeah but your dog only weights 14 lbs!



1 advantage over a lab


----------



## gdhall

*Here ya go*

My brother writes for outdoorwriter.net   
Check out his site. He just put up an article on a dog stand he built that is steady for his 85 lb lab out of EMT. I think it the total was 30 bucks after he changed from screws to bolts in the wood.

http://www.outdoorwriter.net/


----------



## Raf Salazar

one of my friends was throwing out a chair that the legs broke off of, so i just took a couple pieces of wood and made them the same length as the back of the chair, flipped it over and stuck it in the mud...works good ...you cant adjust it, but it was free


----------



## mdhall

I was the one that made the other stand posted. I'd suggest buying your bolts and nuts at tractor supply company. You can get them all there for probably under $5. They sell them by the pound. I used 1/4" bolts, and they work really well.


----------



## cpgt0105

Thanks all for the help--think I'll take the outdoorwriter design and run with it.  If I learn anything new along the way, I'll post.


----------

